# New grouse and dove spot



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I decided to hit a new grouse spot today, kicked 3 up, brought home 2 and watched a hawk take one out of a tree, which was awesome
I also saw 15 doves just off the road as I was driving in, if I ever decide to hit doves, I’ll go there.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Sounds like a great morning.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Great job. Better go back soon for the doves. One day they're there, next day they're gone.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like a great time. That shotty is a beauty!


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I went back when I was done hunting grouse and they were gone, figured it was just because it was midday, kicked up a couple but decided not to shoot them


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Thanks CCG, Ain’t as beautiful as your bull!


----------



## jessssand (Aug 2, 2021)

I was up Elk scouting this weekend and talked myself out of bringing my shotgun for grouse because I was there to scout. My younger brother talked me into bringing 22s for fun. Scouting was great, and . I managed to pop a grouse. I'll share a pic. They were very plump very healthy birds we were jumping. I think I found a new spot too... Problem is I was 5 miles hike in so I won't be going too often haha


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Nice find on the grouse. But just so you know it is illegal to hunt grouse with a .22 in Utah. (As stupid as that is) has to be a shotgun or archery.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Yes, you need to read the regulations, a handgun can be used but it needs to be shooting at least a 1/2 oz of #2-#8 shot.


----------



## jessssand (Aug 2, 2021)

Buckfinder said:


> Nice find on the grouse. But just so you know it is illegal to hunt grouse with a .22 in Utah. (As stupid as that is) has to be a shotgun or archery.


I just looked up the 20/21 book. I sincerely did not know this. Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## jessssand (Aug 2, 2021)

Critter said:


> Yes, you need to read the regulations, a handgun can be used but it needs to be shooting at least a 1/2 oz of #2-#8 shot.


Thank you critter! Where is the size of shot spelt out in reg.?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It's under weapons I believe in the Turkey and Upland Game book


Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

I think the DWR should allow grouse to be taken with a .22LR but decrease the bag limit to 1 bird if your hunting with a .22LR.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

ns450f said:


> I think the DWR should allow grouse to be taken with a .22LR but decrease the bag limit to 1 bird if your hunting with a .22LR.


Here in Colorado you can use anything that you can use almost any weapon. Rifle, shotgun, handgun, slingshot, or pellet rifles. 

On a limits, have you tried popping ground in the head with a big game rifle and or even a 22 Lr? It isn't as easy as it sounds. And you don't want to hit them in the body and ruin any of that good meat.


----------



## jessssand (Aug 2, 2021)

ns450f said:


> I think the DWR should allow grouse to be taken with a .22LR but decrease the bag limit to 1 bird if your hunting with a .22LR.


Agreed! I'll have to talk with my local state rep and see if we can make some changes this upcoming session.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

jessssand said:


> Agreed! I'll have to talk with my local state rep and see if we can make some changes this upcoming session.


It's the Wildlife Board that you need to get on board with.


----------

